# Picture size



## Zoom-Zoom-TT (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi folks does anyone know how to resize pictures to be uploaded as everytime I try to upload pics to male for sale threads it says the pics are to large.
Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If your using a PC try this.
http://www.picresize.com/
Hoggy.


----------



## Zoom-Zoom-TT (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks hoggy is there any way to do it on a phone as my laptop is knackered.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That link works on a phone too as I've just tried it. You could type "resize image" into Google and find multiple other on line tools but a handier option maybe to type the same into the PlayStore, Marketplace or app store and get your own app for editing images on your phone. Some batch handle so you can resize a number of images at once and save them in a folder ready for upload.


----------



## Zoom-Zoom-TT (Nov 4, 2015)

That's great thanks for that.


----------

